# 4yr very smelly poop



## female18- (Jun 8, 2007)

Should I be concerned about this? DS doesn't seem to be constipated, he goes every other day or every few days, or every day, it comes out quite soft maybe a bit too soft but not like diarhea, maybe a bit too light of a brown im not sure on that, but it really REALLY smells. You can smell it on different levels of the house, and relatives have mentioned it to me. I think it's always been like this but I cant really remember.

Advice, thoughts PLEASE!


----------



## lyttlewon (Mar 7, 2006)

Doesn't everyone's poop smell like that?


----------



## nathansmum (Nov 13, 2003)

Does it appear to have chunks of food still in it? This is what my ds's poops were like before he was diagnosed with celiacs.


----------



## lisarussell (Jan 24, 2005)

even without chunks, over-stinky poo can be a sign of digestive disorder. celiacs is one, diverticulitis / diverticulosis is another and there are more. it could also be food allergy.

this is important because if your child isn't digesting properly, itt's as bad as not eating.

is the child gaining weight, strong and otherwise healthy?

I would investigate allergies first, and if that doesn't resolve the situation, get the help of a pediatric specialist (and I am usually Anti-Doctor, so i think this is serious.) I would use an allergist or homeopath to investigate the allergy thing.

I have digestive issues- when I saw a DR they wanted to do a colonoscopy. I freaked out and self-cured with a LOT of research and vegetable juices (no solid food for almost a month, just tons of carrot, beet, spinach, lettuce, and garlic juice from my juiceman jr.) I have a fmaily history of diverticu...(both) and I was exhibiting all the symptoms. poo smelled like rancid garbage and fish. there weren't identifiable solid things in it though (like the celiac mom mentioned)

the juice cure worked, within 2 weeks i went from being so weak and tired that i couldn't stand up wihtout fainting, to running circles around my house because i w as so full of energy.

diverticulosis is when the inner lining of the intestines is "eaten up" so the walls of the intestines no longer absorb nutrients. food can wedge into the cracks and cause abcesses (diverticulitis) a symptom i ignored was bleeding during bowel movements. as a new mother, i thought it was just from the birth.

good luck, take care of that baby!


----------



## Fuamami (Mar 16, 2005)

What, you think your kids sh*t shouldn't stink?

Sorry, I couldn't resist. I have noticed that after my kids get a stomach bug, their poo is stinky and a funny color for quite a few days after, I assume it's because their flora is getting going again. I hope it's not celiacs!


----------



## female18- (Jun 8, 2007)

Thanks for replies so far. DS actually has quite severe allergies to cows milk and eggs, since he was a baby. We carry epi pens with us and allergy syrup, fortunately never had to use epi pens and im VERY careful not to give him anything containing cows milk or eggs.

Hes been tested a few times for allergies to other things including wheat in the past, but they came back not allergic.

So it cant be cealiacs right?

Im well aware poop normally does smell, but his smells a LOT. Much stinkier than it should really. If it stinks out the whole house and relatives have mentioned it to me, then it must be more smelly than ours.

So next time I should check to see if there's undigested food in it? Im not sure I could tell if its undigested or not because its all brown as it should be so...its hard to tell if you kwim?

He's always been very slim, skinny. My mom's always said hes really thin and been checking I feed him enough, which I do, he eats a lot really, but he doesnt seem to gain much weight. Hes tall and thin. Hes never been classed as underweight though, in the baby weight chart book I have, hes always been below the average weight mark, but not by much.

hm?


----------



## nathansmum (Nov 13, 2003)

I think you would notice undigested food pretty easily without closer inspection. My ds's was pretty obvious with various colours and actual food still visible.

Celiacs is about wheat, but it's really about the gluten - so a wheat allergy test would not show it up unless wheat was also a separate issue. Gluten is the protein found in several grains and detectable via a blood test only and nothing to do with normal type allergy testing since it is actually an auto-immune issue.


----------



## cdahlgrd (Sep 4, 2002)

My kids have food allergies and you can absolutely tell when they have eaten something they shouldn't!

A simple thing you could do would be to take out some of the most common allergens out of your diet for a couple weeks, and see if it improves. (or you could go hard core and take out almost everything, and then slowly add things back). If it is allergies, if you are taking out the allergen, his bm should smell much better in a few days - week.

There is also lactose intolerance that causes bad smelling bm, with exposure to dairy products. Fructose intolerance when exposed to fruits high in fructose. There are also other reasons for a bad smell like bacteria or yeast overgrowth, etc.

Celiac disease only shows up with a GI test, not an allergy test.

I would start with removing a bunch of the major allergens and if that didnt' help, I would head to your ped and then to an allergist or other specialist as determined.


----------

